# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  تجارب ..ضحايا

## reddish

*موضوع  رغم صعوبة تقبله الا انه للاسف  يمثل الوجه الآخر  للتقدم العلمي والذي لا نريد مصادفته لكنه واقع 
*

----------


## reddish

*
 
التقدم العلمي والطبي الحاصل في زماننا يسير بخطوات ثابتة وواثقة محدثا اكتشافات مذهلة تفتح آفاقا واسعة في مجالي العلم والطب ، إلا أن المخفي في الموضوع أن معظم التجارب التي تؤدي إلى اكتشافات مهمة تتم على أجساد متطوعين أو سجناء أو مرضى ، ورغم وجود مواثيق أخلاقية عديدة تنظم هذه التجارب ، إلا أن تساؤلات عدة تشكك في تطبيق هذه المواثيق وتفتح نقاشات طويلة حول طريقة وأسلوب الأبحاث التي تتخطى الخطوط الحمر في سبيل اكتشاف يخلد اسم صاحبه في صفحات التاريخ ، وبات الأهم بنظر العلماء هو الاكتشافات العلمية أما الأسلوب فحدث ولا حرج . 
التجارب العلمية بين جنوح العلماء وحقوق المرضى !!! 
التجارب التي تجرى على البشر أو ما يسمى التجارب البشرية لأغراض علمية يتطوع فيها الكثيرون ليكونوا حقل تجارب ، ولكن ما يجري في الخفاء من حيث استغلال الإنسان من دون أن يدري كفأر تجارب يستحق وقفة ، خاصة بعد أن أثير حول واقعة الأطفال الليبيين الذين حقنوا ببلازما مصابة بالإيدز ، وما تردد عن أن ذلك لأسباب علمية ، أو مجرد خطأ وقعت فيه الممرضات . ولعقود طوال دار نقاش عميق تمحور حول التجارب البشرية وأخلاقيات البحث العلمي لأن في معظم الأوقات كان الخاضعون للتجارب البشرية هم السجناء والعبيد وأسرى الحروب . ولعل من أقدم التجارب البشرية التي أجريت في التاريخ وكانت موثقة ، تجارب اللقاحات ضد أنواع مختلفة من الأمراض في القرن الثامن عشر . 
وخلال هذه التجارب ، أستخدم الأطباء أنفسهم أو أفراد عائلاتهم كنماذج للاختبارات ، وحتى التجارب على الآخرين كانت تجري من دون إعلام الأشخاص بالمخاطر المترتبة على خضوعه للتجربة . ومثال على هذه التجارب ما فعله ادوارد جينر عندما أجرى تجاربه حول لقاحات الجدري على ابنه وأبناء منطقته ، وفي تجربة أخرى شهيرة تناول يوهان يورج سبعة عشرة دواء بجرعات مختلفة وذلك لاختبار مميزات كل دواء على المرضى . أما من ناحية أخرى ، فكان العالم الشهير لويس باستور يعارض إجراء التجارب على البشر ولكنه في النهاية أذعن عندما أدرك أن موت أحد الأطفال الذين كان يعالجهم أصبح أمرا واقعا لا محالة . وفي بدايات القرن الماضي ومع تطور عجلة الطب ، طرأ تحسن وتغيير أيضا في طريقة معاملة الأشخاص الذين يخضعون لتجارب ، وذلك لظهور ما يسمى حقوق الإنسان ، وبالتالي ازداد النقاش حول تطبيق مواثيق عدة للأخلاق في المجال العلمي .
*

----------


## reddish

*النازيون استغلوهم أبشع استغلال 
 السجناء أسرى المجازر العلمية !!! 
لعب النازيون دورا بارزا في التجارب البشرية ، وأسهبوا في استخدام أسرى الحرب ، خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ، لإجراء تجارب علمية أو تجارب تعذيب بحق السجناء ويعتبر الطبيب الألماني النازي جوزف مينجيلي أشهرهم إذ أجرى العديد من العمليات والتجارب على الأحياء من السجناء في معسكرات الاعتقال والأسر ، واشتملت التجارب على وضع الأشخاص في غرف لقياس الضغط وتجربة بعض الأدوية عليهم وتجميدهم في غرف مثلجة حتى الموت ووصل الأمر إلى تقطيع أجسادهم . 
 وانصب اهتمام النازيين على التوائم والغجر والأقزام والأطفال ، وبدءا من العام 1943 كان يتم انتقاء التوائم ووضعهم في ثكنات خاصة ، ومعظم تجارب الأطباء النازيين لم يكن لها أي فائدة علمية ملموسة فمنها محاولات لتغيير لون العيون عبر حقن بعض المواد الكيميائية في عيون الأطفال وإخضاعهم لعمليات بتر لأعضائهم بالإضافة للعمليات الجراحية الوحشية التي كانوا يخضعون لها وهم أحياء ، حتى أنه في بعض الأحيان تمت محاولة لخلق توأم صناعي متحد وذلك عبر خياطة أوردة التوأم بعضها ببعض وهذه العملية لم تكن ناجحة وأدت بأضرار بأيدي الطفلين . 
 أما إلى أي حد وصلت هذه العمليات التجريبية البشرية فمازالت غامضة لأن كل البيانات تم إتلافها . أما الأشخاص الذين تعرضوا للتجارب فأما ماتوا جراء هذه العمليات أو تم قتلهم لتحليل النتائج والبيانات . 
 وتم إجراء عدة محاكمات لبعض الأطباء الذين شاركوا في هذه العمليات الــلا أخلاقية في محاكمات نورمبرج التي كشفت جانبا مثيرا من هذه التجارب السرية . فمنذ بداية العام 1942 تم استخدام السجناء بواسطة سلاح الجو الألماني (( لوفت وافي )) لقياس قدرة الجسم البشري على تحمل الارتفاعات العالية فكان يتم وضع السجناء في غرف ذات ضغط هوائي منخفض لتوفير نفس الظروف التي تحاكي ارتفاع 68 ألف قدم ( حوالي عشرين كيلو مترا ) . 
 وفي أواخر العام 1942 بدأ الجيش الألماني بإجراء تجارب حول تحمل الأجساد البشرية لانخفاض درجات الحرارة عبر وضع السجناء في حوض من مياه الثلج لفترة تتجاوز الثلاث ساعات وفي تجربة أخرى تم وضعهم عراة لعدة ساعات في العراء وسط درجات حرارة تقارب الجليد . وساهمت هذه التجارب الخطيرة في إيجاد طرق لإعادة تدفئة الذين ينجون من الموت في هذه التجارب . 
 ومن التجارب الأخرى التي كانت تجري على السجناء محاولات لتقصي واستكشاف المناعة لمعالجة الملاريا ، فكان يتم تعريض السجناء الذين يتمتعون بصحة جيدة للسعات البعوض أو حقنهم بمستخرجات من الغدة المخاطية للبعوض . وبعد إصابتهم بالملاريا تتم معالجتهم بعدد لا بأس به من الأدوية لتبيان مدى فعاليتها ، وقد استخدم في هذه التجارب ما يقارب من 1000 سجين بالإضافة إلى تعريض بعض السجناء للغاز الذي يسمى ( لوست ) أو الخردل لاستكشاف العلاج الفعال للإصابات نتيجة التعرض لهذا الغاز ، هذا غير تجارب السلفونامايد . 
 إذ كان يتم إضافة بعض أنواع البكتريا كالستريبتوكوكس وتيتانوس للجروح في أجساد السجناء ثم يتم قطع مجرى الدم عبر ربط الأوردة الدموية من الاتجاهين المعاكسين للجرح لخلق حالة تشبه حالة الجرح في المعركة . 
 وتتم مفاقمة الالتهاب عبر وضع قطع خشب وزجاج الأرض داخل هذه الجروح ومن ثم تتم معالجة هذا الالتهاب المفتعل بالسلفونامايد أو غيره لاستيضاح فعاليته . 
 هذا غير جراحات العظام والأعصاب وزرع العظام وتجارب جعل مياه البحر صالحة للشرب . أما الأخطر فكان تجارب الحمى واللقاحات المضادة لها ، وكان يؤتي بالسجناء الذين يتمتعون بصحة جيدة ويحقنون ببكتريا التيفوس لإبقاء البكتريا حية . 
 ولكن حوالي 90% من الضحايا توفوا وكان يتم حقن لقاحات مضادة للحمى بعد تلويثهم بالحمى الخطرة ، أما غيرهم فكان يتم حقنهم بالبكتريا مباشرة وذلك لمقارنة حالة الذين لا يحقنون باللقاح مع حالة الذين يحقنون به . 
 وتوفى المئات من الضحايا بخلاف تجارب الحمى الصفراء والجدري والكوليرا والدفتيريا . كما كان يتم ضخ السموم في طعام السجناء لتشريح أجسادهم . 
*

----------


## reddish

*طبيب كان يقتل الضحايا لرغبته في تشريحهم !!! 
ويعتبر الدكتور جوزف مينجيلي المهندس الفعلي لعمليات التجارب البشرية التي كانت تجري في معسكرات الاعتقال التابعة للجيش الألماني خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية . 
 وحاز شهرة واسعة كونه أحد الضباط الأطباء العسكريين الذين أشرفوا على اختيار مهمات الأفواج الواصلة من السجناء ، فهو الذي كان يختار من الذي يجب قتله ومن الذي يجب أن يصبح عاملا في المناجم ومن الذي يجب أن يخضع لعمليات بشرية لها أهداف علمية ضئيلة تخدم أبحاثه وأبحاث النازيين . 
 وولد مينجيلي في السادس عشر من شهر مارس / آذار عام 1911 ودرس علم الدراسات القديمة وعلم الأجناس البشرية في جامعة ميونيخ كما حصل على دكتوراه في الطب وشارك في الحروب النازية لكنه أصيب على الجبهة الروسية فنقل إلى داخل ألمانيا .. وعندما وصل إلى معتقل اوشويتز وعمل فيه لمدة 21 شهرا ذاع صيته وفاقت شهرته الحدود وهناك بالتحديد عرف بمندوب الموت . 
 استغل مينجيلي فترة وجوده بالمعتقل لإكمال أبحاثه حول الوراثة باستخدام السجناء فركز على دراسة مرض يسمى (( نوما )) يصيب الغجر خاصة الأطفال الذين يعانون من سوء التغذية ومن جهاز مناعي ضعيف وغالبا ما يصابون بالمرض بعد إصابتهم بالحصبة والسل . 
 وكان مينجيلي يوهم ضحاياه بأن الخضوع للتجارب يريحهم من عناء العمل المتعب الذي كانوا يؤدونه ، كما كان يقتل بعض ضحاياه لمجرد رغبته في تشريح جثثهم . وكان بحق سفاح العمليات البشرية التجريبية ، إلا انه نجح بالنفاد بجلده ولم يعاقب على جرائمه ، فمع نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية ، نجح في الهرب إلى الأرجنتين وعاش متخفيا طوال الوقت وانتقل إلى الباراجواي ثم استقر في ايمبو وهي مدينة صغيرة قرب ساوباولو بالبرازيل . 
 وتزوج وأنجب رغم كل المحاولات الدولية لتعقبه إلا انه نجح في العيش متخفيا لمدة 35 عاما مستخدما عدة أسماء مستعارة ، ولكنه في العام 1979 أصيب بجلطة قلبية خلال سباحته في بيرتيوجا بالبرازيل وغرق ، ودفن هناك تحت اسمه المستعار ، وفي أواخر العام 2004 م تم اكتشاف 85 رسالة ومذكرة كتبها مينجيلي لكن حتى الآن لم يتم الإفصاح عن فحواها . 
*

----------


## reddish

*الشعب الأمريكي لم يسلم من التجارب 
 الولايات المتحدة تاريخ علمي أسود !!! 
للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تاريخ أسود في مجال التجارب البشرية يمتد لعقود طوال ، وكان الشعب الأمريكي فأر التجارب الأول لحكومته ، ومن أشهر فضائح الحكومة الأمريكية تجربة توسكيجي لمرض الزهري عام 1932 م عندما شخص 200 رجل أسود البشرة بمرض الزهري ولم يذكر أي شيء لهم عن مرضهم ومنع عنهم العلاج أيضا ، واستخدموا كفئران تجارب لمتابعة تطور المرض وعوارضه حتى توفوا جميعهم نتيجة المرض ، ولم يتم إخبار عائلاتهم بأنه كان من الممكن إنقاذهم لو تم علاجهم ، وفي عام 1965 وفي دراسة استمرت ثلاث سنوات ، تطوع سبعين سجينا في سجن هولمزبيرج في فيلادلفيا للخضوع لتجارب على دايوكسن وهو أحد المواد الكيميائية الضارة ، ولم تتم معالجة الجروح التي تعرضوا لها جراء التجربة لفترة استمرت سبعة أشهر ، ولم يتم إخبار أي منهم بأنهم سيدرسون من ناحية تطور مرض السرطان . 
 أما في عام 1956 وفي سافانا بجورجيا وأفون بارك بفلوريدا فقد أجري الجيش الأمريكي تجارب عملية خارج المختبرات التابعة له فتم إطلاق العديد من البعوض في الضواحي السكنية من الأرض ، ومن الجو حيث تعرض الكثيرون من السكان للدغات البعوض ومنهم من مرض ومنهم من مات أيضا ، وبعد كل هذا يقوم عدد من رجال الجيش الأمريكي بالتنكر على هيئة مسئولي صحة عامة بتصوير وفحص المصابين ، ويعتقد أن البعوض تم حقنه بالحمى الصفراء إلا أن حتى الآن لم تكشف حقيقة ما حدث في تلك التجربة . 
 وفي عام 1955 اجتاحت منطقة تامبا باي في فلوريدا موجة حادة من حالات السعال مما أدى إلى مقتل 12 شخصا وذلك إثر قيام وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية بالتعاون مع مختبر الجيش للأسلحة الكيميائية والبيولوجية بنشر بكتيريا في البيئة ولم يعرف شيء عن فحوى أسرار هذه التجربة . 
 وخلال نفس الفترة أطلق الجيش الأمريكي غيوما من الغازات غير السامة فوق ست مدون أمريكية وكندية كجزء من اتخاذ إجراءات وقائية ضد سيناريوهات الحرب البيولوجية مما أدى إلى إصابة العديد بعوارض استنشاقية . 
 وفي عام ألف 1990 تم حقن أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة طفل أسود ، ومن أصول إسبانية ، تبلغ أعمارهم ستة أشهر في لوس أنجلوس ، بلقاح تجريبي ضد الحصبة لم يكن مسموحا استخدامه بعد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، واعترفت الجهات المسؤولة لاحقا بأن أهل الأطفال لم يبلغوا بأن اللقاح الذي تم استخدامه على أولادهم كان بغرض التجربة فقط . 
 كل ذلك بخلاف الكثير من التجارب التي ما زالت تجري تحت شعار (( سري جدا )) لأغراض الأمن القومي الأمريكي ، وكم من جرائم ترتكب باسمك يا ديمقراطية !!! 
 إنجازات طبية كثيرة تحققت عملا بمبدأ التجربة العلمية التي من دونها لن تتقدم الممارسات الطبية ، ومن دون التجارب العلمية كشكل من أشكال البحوث والدراسات العلمية الطبية يقف الطب عاجزا أمام الكثير من الأمراض بالتشخيص والعلاج والتأهيل وقبل ذلك كله الوقاية ، وللتجارب العلمية وجهتان ، إما المؤسسات العلمية والبحثية أو إنفاق شركات الدواء الملايين على الأبحاث المتواصلة لتطوير الأدوية بصورة مستمرة والاستفادة من كل تقدم علمي بجميع الحالات لإنتاج الأدوية الحديثة والفعالة والمأمونة . 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*مزهل ورائع اسمح لي بنقله دكتور........
*

----------

